# Proof that Uber is trying to screw us with surge



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The pic says it all.

The most amusing part is the ad by Uber about saving for retirement!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Well, you said you wanted a tip, there it is.


----------

